# MALAYSIA CONVENTION CENTER



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

KLCC CONVENTION CENTER
































































PUTRAJAYA CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

it looks like a spaceship in the last two pictures.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

Unionstation13 said:


> it looks like a spaceship in the last two pictures.


it's not a space ship...
it's called 'wau bulan'
a traditional kite in malaysia


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

matrade convention center


----------

